# Pimp My Mud Minnow



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Been slowly adding stuff to the minnow.  Little by little it's becoming the skiff that I want it to be.









First thing I added was the T-Bag.  It made for a great storage place for my life jackets and throwable, also a good place to store towels and such for the wife.  The pockets in the front are perfect for storing sunscreen / bug spray / cell phones and cameras.  IT frees up alot of underdeck storage by keeping the lifejackets in there.










The next addition was a new 4 blade powertech prop.  Thanks Capt Ron for getting me set up.  This prop with the doel fin really let's the boat jump up on plane fully loaded with my big ass, my wife, food / drinks / bait.  It's no speed demon but fully loaded I can get about 24-25 mph.  I've never tried running it light.










Next couple of additions were a 20' push pole (used from a fellow board member).  A 7' Stick-it anchor.  The ropes that come with it are actually pretty handy as I leave one up front and one tied on my poling platform.  I need to get one more stick anchor to keep me in one place better.

Most recently added was a used depthfinder found on CL for 50 bucks.  I ordered a new mount for it and hardwired the transducer up through the center console (you can see it in the first picture).

Next up is a new handheld GPS with a Ram Mount and a Tom C Jack Plate if I can ever get the time to go down and see him to get something fitted.

Right now it's the perfect skiff for my wife and I to do some weekend fishing on the creeks up here in Jacksonville. Let me know what you think. 









A red from this weekends trip.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

sure is pretty.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Right now it's the perfect skiff for my wife and I to do some weekend fishing on the creeks up here in Jacksonville. Let me know what you think.


I think that's what it's all about!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it looks great and its more than 2x fast as mine.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

shes coming along nicely jordan although i still dont see a sunshade : and you have several great spots to put  it  other than that though how about a stereo with some speakers and an amp all tucked up under the console  and a bbq grille that mounts to the lid of the poling platform  [smiley=thk.gif]


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

The stereo is actually one of the next things I was going to do. 

I was trying to find a head unit that is just an am/fm radio that you can plug an Ipod into. I don't even know if I own any cd's anymore. The smaller the better for me. Plus two speakers on each side of the console.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you should have plenty of room for some tunes with the center console. i put a $99 sony fm cd player with det. face and ipod hook up from walmart on my bay boat 2 years ago and its still kicking today. its not marine rated but it is in a weather proof cover and for 99 bucks its affordable. the marine grade stereos i have had in the past didnt last this long and they were a lot more money


----------

